# When do you put your bottle babies back outside?



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I was wondering when you put your bottle baby (age) back outside after keeping them inside?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I put mine back out when they get too big to fit through the fence One of my last bottle babies would scream and push through the fence if I left her out with those mean bigger goats so I ended up putting chicken wire around the inside of her pen. After a couple days she was fine but still miffed at me. I had previously taken her out for meet and greet sessions but always took her back inside. I never had any problems out of the other goats being mean to her. As soon as I opened the gate to leave she would work her way through the fence hold and come after me. I think she was 2 months old at the time and should not have been able to fit.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I "try" to leave them out there from the beginning. However, we had quints born one year and brought 2 in for bottle feeding. It was cold and I was feeling lazy, so I put them in a dog crate. It was so cute, they were even house trained, but, then they started "bouncing off the walls" jumping from my DH's recliner onto my new granite counter tops! So, out they went at about 3/4 weeks old. You should have seen the look on their little faces! WHAT! I have to stay out here...with the animals?! 

If you have had them in a "climate controlled room" you can't just put them out in the cold. It may be a couple of weeks of taking them out on warmer days and bringing them in at night...leaving out for longer periods, etc. To get them adjusted to the weather. If you can put a heater of some sort out in your barn that may be enough...depending on your weather. They have to learn to be goats...and they learn that from other goats.


----------

